# Rumor : N.O. offers Magloire for 2 first-round picks



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Sources: Hornets talking to Raptors 

_"The possible deal would involve the Hornets trading center Jamaal Magloire to Toronto for the Raptors' picks at Nos. 7 and 16. No other players have been mentioned in the trade discussions, sources said."

. . .

"League sources said the Hornets want the deal, but Toronto is somewhat hesitant about having to give up both of its first-round picks. There is a chance the Raptors could be more willing to give up their No. 7 pick and offer one of their current players as part of the deal." _ 


Would you guys trade your 2 first-round picks to get Magloire ?


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

no.

number 7 + Alston (or someone else the raptors are looking to trade) + future 2nd round pick for magloire sounds even to me. 2 first round picks for a 2nd/3rd option player (yes he's a center and will give you 8-10 rebounds per game) is too much, especially in a draft like this. #7 and #16 look to be Danny Granger and Jarrett Jack, which imo would help the raptors more than Magloire. Alston would benefit the Hornets more than whoever they take at #16 anyhow.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

No

i think this trade if the Raps were to do it would have to be done after the Raptors see what is available to them at 7... and 16

if the raps land green at 7.. forget it... 
if bynum falls to 16 and we get granger at 7.. forget it

if green not available at 7, package the 7 with mo pete for magloire... and keep the 16...


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd be willing to do 16 and a player but I wouldn't deal 7 for Mags. Even though I like the guy he is definitely overrated by some simply because of the classic "center is a weak position" argument. Two younger and potentially better assets are better than one, more expensive asset coming off an injury plagued year.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hell no. I don't want the Raptors to give away the possibility of a promising future for a guy that we can easily sign via free agency a couple of years later.


----------



## GoRaptors (Apr 3, 2005)

I like Magloire. However, no way should the Raptors make such a deal. The team should get some solid young players over the next two drafts. Magloire can be signed in two years as a free agent and be the final piece toward the Raptors becoming a pretty solid playoff level club.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad to see people aren't going crazy over Magloire. By himself, with no first round picks this year, all he does is make us a mediocre team. Does nothing to address our old, unathletic lineup that needs drastic overhaul. We aren't one player away from anything.

And if we sneak into a playoff spot we could lose our own first rounder next year too.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

This is not how yu build a team.

This is the AD deal all over again.

No ****ing way I do the deal. At all.

If they do the team is a sham and I'm done.

This would propell us to the fringe of the playoffs and no better.

I'm serious. If bosh is the only good young player we have after this draft, I'm giving up on this team.

All my favourite teams will be out of the city.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

I'd never do this


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> This is not how yu build a team.
> 
> This is the AD deal all over again.
> 
> ...


In the case of the AD deal they had there two young pieces and Vince and TMac... it made some sense at the time. 

Given our current roster situation it makes little sense.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

What about sending our #7 pick this years and next years first to N.O for Magloire


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

hell no we send both picks we need those picks to add cornerstone players for the long run of this franchise.

7 Gragner/Wright
16 Jack/Bynum


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If we are patient, we could sign him in free agency in a couple seasons, and still have the draft picks we made. That's a better scenario. Plus Magloire needs to prove himself again this year, I think. He took a step back and he needs to show once again that he is a solid NBA centre.


----------



## PurpleNation (Jun 19, 2005)

GoRaptors said:


> I like Magloire. However, no way should the Raptors make such a deal. The team should get some solid young players over the next two drafts. Magloire can be signed in two years as a free agent and be the final piece toward the Raptors becoming a pretty solid playoff level club.


Agreed. I love Mags but that this trade will set up back another 3-4 years and I don't think we can afford that.

Peace.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> In the case of the AD deal they had there two young pieces and Vince and TMac... it made some sense at the time.
> 
> Given our current roster situation it makes little sense.



I agree but its the same thing, we were not ready to compete at the highest level yet.

JM is a final piece kind of trade.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

Kicito said:


> Would you guys trade your 2 first-round picks to get Magloire ?


No, as RaptorsTV watchers know, the Star's Doug Smith continually hammers the fact that the team is old and UNathletic - Magloire is not the most fluid getting up and down the floor and still looks awkward on the offensive end (although he's made strides since Commerce and Kentucky) - he ain't no speed demon and you need athletes to compete in this league...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Unknownone said:


> No, as RaptorsTV watchers know, the Star's Doug Smith continually hammers the fact that the team is old and UNathletic - Magloire is not the most fluid getting up and down the floor and still looks awkward on the offensive end (although he's made strides since Commerce and Kentucky) - he ain't no speed demon and you need athletes to compete in this league...


if thats the case not worth to bring him hear and give him top 10 C cash, rather draft Bynum and develop him.


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

As much as I love Jam21, I would have to kill Rob Babcock if he made this deal. I mean, he said himself he wanted to get something out of the Vince Carter trade, but if you trade away our draft picks, then I don't know.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> if thats the case not worth to bring him hear and give him top 10 C cash, rather draft Bynum and develop him.


It's easy to get caught up in national pride and all that - but it may be better to see if you can get Bynum and have him develop - I think Magloire's tapped out his potential and this is pretty much what you're gonna get for the duration of his career - steady, but unspectacular numbers - which you could say about Tim D, but I don't see Magloire climbin' around 22 + PPG consistently, unlike Duncan...

When it comes right down to it, if you ball, you know that rebounding and defense primarily come down to desire - if you don't wanna rebound nor play defense, you won't - but even the most offensively deficient player who wants to do both can excel...

And look @ Howard's reboundin' in Orlando - I'd hazard to say that he ain't that far away from Magloire in that context w/ a whole lot more upside offensively...


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

if JR Smith is involved... then yes i'll do it...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

please.... no more band-aid fixes!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What about Hoffa instead of #7?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I wonder how long Bosh wants to be on a team not trying to compete? No offense but I don't see Bosh staying for a long rebuilding project.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if No wants 2 picks 06 Denver & future 1st rnd pick 07.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No. Wait until 07..


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Off limits... 2005 first rounders and 2006 first rounder.

Send them Morris Peterson and Denver's pick.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I wonder how long Bosh wants to be on a team not trying to compete? No offense but I don't see Bosh staying for a long rebuilding project.


Bosh has understood and stated that he knows this is HIS team and it will go as far as he can carry it...so therefore he knows that its gnna take some time to get to that level...and he will be a main part of getting TO that level....so we are safe as to keeping him...but its just like Vince carter back in the day...you guy all want him south of border...and dont want him in canada....what the US has to offer over canada is beyond me....and why you guys get all pissy when we draft a good player is just discrimination....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I wonder how long Bosh wants to be on a team not trying to compete? No offense but I don't see Bosh staying for a long rebuilding project.


I don't think he'd be content with a semi-mediocre team at best for the next 5 years either.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> I wonder how long Bosh wants to be on a team not trying to compete? No offense but I don't see Bosh staying for a long rebuilding project.


Um he is the rebuilding project. He knows this is his team and wants to grow with it. But that's just from his mouth. Pretty honest guy too.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I think Jamal would fit well with the Raptors , but it would be silly to trade both picks


----------



## StilltheChamp (Apr 8, 2005)

Worst trade... Ever. This would kill any hopes of Toronto's long term development. I would rather take 2 prospects than simply a Center who is from Toronto. Giving up the chance to land a player like Granger, Felton, Wright would be crazy. What would be even worse is if someone we don't expect to drop does. 

Considering Babcocks current stint as GM has been rather rocky, I would be just a little nervous about this.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Eric W and Lamond add up to match Jamal.

I would not even do 7 and these two for JM.

I would do 16, but NO would not.

There should not be a match.

I also would not do 16 and Denver's.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Kicito said:


> Sources: Hornets talking to Raptors
> 
> _"The possible deal would involve the Hornets trading center Jamaal Magloire to Toronto for the Raptors' picks at Nos. 7 and 16. No other players have been mentioned in the trade discussions, sources said."
> 
> ...


7 + Murray, Alvin, Aaron Williams <==> Jamaal + next years 2nd rounder.

Then babs should:
-draft Ukic/Jack 
-go after Juan Dixon (can play 1 or 2)
-Punt L. Woods
-resign Omar Cook

<b>Bosh and Jamaal</b> would be a very good front court and Jamaal is only 27 that would be a good summer. (resign Pape & Bonner) + you have next year denvers pick.

















Cook/Alston/Ukic-Jack
Mo Pete/Dixon
Rose/EWill
Bosh/Bonner
Jamaal/Sow/Hoffa

A very versatile team for the rest of the summer I would consider moving
Mo Pete/Alston/Eric Williams/Hoffa <b>Depending on what they land in the 2nd round.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Now that I have read more it seems to me like it will be 

<b>#7 + mo pete and Aaron Williams <==> Magloire and possibly a 2nd rounder.</b>

NO was asking for more than they wanted as a starting point.


N.O. Wants Mo - I think they will jockey for a while and it will come down to that.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

How about #7, #16, Mo Pete, and Aaron Williams for Magloire and #4 ?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I think you guys are criminally underrating the capabilities of Magloire. He has NEVER been the go to guy in the hornets offensive system, he essentially never had plays run through him. For him to average 14 ppg in a scheme that he has to create plays for himself is pretty impressive if you ask me. When healthy, he is a top 5 rebounder in this league, and is the exact big body that you guys were looking for when drafting hoffa. Theres no reason to believe that he couldn't be an 18/11 guy if he just has some plays ran through him. You say that this team will be rebuilt around bosh, so whats better to compliment his growth than to put a big anchor in the middle that can grab boards, block some shots, and make shots when needed? 
Lets also discuss a possible scenario. If you guys draft granger/jack, what happens if jack just doesn't work out? looking back, trading granger for magloire would be a rather logical move, and you have to assume that two unproven draft picks being traded for an all star who hasn't been used to his full potential would be a good move on your part. Whats gonna happen when Magloire puts up 22/12 next season as an integral part of the hornets offense and you guys are kicking yourselves in the ***, struggling to win games with a couple rookies in your lineup? Bosh can only be patient for so long, you guys are talking like hes gonna stay around the organization while it struggles for years to win games, and I just don't see that happening. When looking into the near future, a front court of rose/bosh/magloire with alston running the offense has the chance to take your guys' division, now whether or not you can get out of the first round is debateable, but moves have to be made. You can't expect to sniff the playoffs for a while by building around draft picks with no caproom, unless you strike gold like the Bulls, but even then, look how many years and how much trial and error they went through. 
Lastly, both Baron and magloire were very disappointed with the hornets organization, and once Davis got outta there, look what he did. That golden state team can be sniffing the playoffs next year, and theres no reason to believe that Magloire couldn't have a similar(less drastic, however) turnaround once he gets out of NO and back to his hometown. The guy could break out become one of the elite centers in the league, and while its already been stated that you guys think you could sniff the playoffs next year(who cares if its a first round exit, its still exciting to have your team in the playoffs no matter what) you guys are content with keeping a couple draft picks and remaining a mediocre team for years, piing up draft picks and praying that your savior will come from some mid lottery picks.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

charlz said:


> 7 + Murray, Alvin, Aaron Williams <==> Jamaal + next years 2nd rounder.
> 
> Then babs should:
> -draft Ukic/Jack
> ...


I would do the Jamaal and 2 2nd rounders for Mo-pete/ Arron Williams + 7th pick deal.. if we can grab Mags and still be able to draft Ukic for a point it would be a good deal for us IMO.

Keep in mind Denver's pick could very well be a late pick 10-20 for 06 season.

Alston/Ukic/Cook
Rose/2nd/2nd
EricWiliams/L.Murray
Bosh/Bonner/Sow
Mags/Hoffa/Sow

It is a risky deal cause this draft is deep IMO and we could be passing up on a good player in Ganger if we pass up on him.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

i'd do it if it includes the 4th pick somehow....MoP?

something like 4th and Mags for 7th, 16th, and MoP.....
NO really thinks Mags is valuable to us cuz he's a Center, and mainly because he's a Canadian....if Bab thinks that this will help us then screw him! :curse:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I wouldnt do the trade, i would wait first of all to see who is available with our 2 picks and we might be able to get Magloire in a couple of years when Rose's contract expires so it dosent really make sense


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

JL2002 said:


> i'd do it if it includes the 4th pick somehow....MoP?
> 
> something like 4th and Mags for 7th, 16th, and MoP.....
> NO really thinks Mags is valuable to us cuz he's a Center, and mainly because he's a Canadian....if Bab thinks that this will help us then screw him! :curse:


This would be a very sweet deal we can draft either M.Williams/C.Paul/D.Williams and get Maggs add some 2nd rounders to NO and its a done deal.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Tooeasy said:


> I think you guys are criminally underrating the capabilities of Magloire. He has NEVER been the go to guy in the hornets offensive system, he essentially never had plays run through him. For him to average 14 ppg in a scheme that he has to create plays for himself is pretty impressive if you ask me. When healthy, he is a top 5 rebounder in this league, and is the exact big body that you guys were looking for when drafting hoffa. Theres no reason to believe that he couldn't be an 18/11 guy if he just has some plays ran through him. You say that this team will be rebuilt around bosh, so whats better to compliment his growth than to put a big anchor in the middle that can grab boards, block some shots, and make shots when needed?
> Lets also discuss a possible scenario. If you guys draft granger/jack, what happens if jack just doesn't work out? looking back, trading granger for magloire would be a rather logical move, and you have to assume that two unproven draft picks being traded for an all star who hasn't been used to his full potential would be a good move on your part. Whats gonna happen when Magloire puts up 22/12 next season as an integral part of the hornets offense and you guys are kicking yourselves in the ***, struggling to win games with a couple rookies in your lineup? Bosh can only be patient for so long, you guys are talking like hes gonna stay around the organization while it struggles for years to win games, and I just don't see that happening. When looking into the near future, a front court of rose/bosh/magloire with alston running the offense has the chance to take your guys' division, now whether or not you can get out of the first round is debateable, but moves have to be made. You can't expect to sniff the playoffs for a while by building around draft picks with no caproom, unless you strike gold like the Bulls, but even then, look how many years and how much trial and error they went through.
> Lastly, both Baron and magloire were very disappointed with the hornets organization, and once Davis got outta there, look what he did. That golden state team can be sniffing the playoffs next year, and theres no reason to believe that Magloire couldn't have a similar(less drastic, however) turnaround once he gets out of NO and back to his hometown. The guy could break out become one of the elite centers in the league, and while its already been stated that you guys think you could sniff the playoffs next year(who cares if its a first round exit, its still exciting to have your team in the playoffs no matter what) you guys are content with keeping a couple draft picks and remaining a mediocre team for years, piing up draft picks and praying that your savior will come from some mid lottery picks.


It's a shame you wrote an eight thousand word, three paragraph post without acknowledging the most relevant point; Magliore can sign here as a FA in two years time when we have cap space (although I did find the 22-12 comment rather amusing). 

Maybe Magliore gets traded and likes it elsewhere and does not come to TO. It's a risk worth taking - not worth losing two picks to ensure we get our man. At worst, we get a player of similar value to Jamaal as a FA in 2007, and we still have two draft picks


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Ballyhoo said:


> How about #7, #16, Mo Pete, and Aaron Williams for Magloire and #4 ?


That's as ridiculous as the current deal being discussed. Basically your deal is the other extreme.

#7 and #16 might not be enough to get #4.

Then your going to add in Mags for Mo-Pete and AW.

Your dreaming ..... unfortunately.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> although I did find the 22-12 comment rather amusing).


whats so amusing about it? magloire put up 14 ppg in under 10 shots a game a couple seasons ago. Now, With Davis gone, theres gonna be an extra 20+ plus shots to be spread around for the team. If we draft D. Williams, hes gonna wanna prove to be a playmaker first and scorer second. And with the only other offensive weapon on the hornets being J.R. Smith, theres no reason to think that magloire couldn't get an extra 5-6 shots a game, with plays ran up for him, so its perfectly plausible to think that he could have a 20-22 ppg average. As for the boards, hes always been excellent at reading bounces, and he averaged that 10+ boards a game a couple seasons ago in under 35 minutes a game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If he scores 20-22, the extra shots he will put up to get those points will be inefficient. Does not make him a valid 20 point scorer in any way


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It's a shame you wrote an eight thousand word, three paragraph post without acknowledging the most relevant point; Magliore can sign here as a FA in two years time when we have cap space (although I did find the 22-12 comment rather amusing).
> 
> Maybe Magliore gets traded and likes it elsewhere and does not come to TO. It's a risk worth taking - not worth losing two picks to ensure we get our man. At worst, we get a player of similar value to Jamaal as a FA in 2007, and we still have two draft picks


 That's pretty much it... he could sign with us without us having to give up anything, so I'd rather wait it out and take that road.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

You know what for the longest time I was against this trade. But knowing we have two more first round picks next year kind of offsets the two were giving up in this deal. But the main thing that turned me around was the though of Bosh and Magloire playing together and how much damage these two could do in the East, and with these two guys we may have a shot at the play-offs next season.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> You know what for the longest time I was against this trade. But knowing we have two more first round picks next year kind of offsets the two were giving up in this deal. But the main thing that turned me around was the though of Bosh and Magloire playing together and how much damage these two could do in the East, and with these two guys we may have a shot at the play-offs next season.


 And without those picks, a sure shot at mediocrity for years to come. I'd rather have the picks AND Magloire... it's not hard to wait a couple years for the team to be great.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Definitely a tempting deal. The Raps get one of the things they need the most...a center that can play & help Bosh. No more mediocre bigs going off & having games of their freakin lives against us. I don't know if anyone we can get at 7 is going to help us as much as Magloire would. 

I think people are being way too pre-mature thinking Magloire is already a lock to be here when he is a free agent because it's not out of the question that he goes to a new team, does good & signs a contract there.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> If he scores 20-22, the extra shots he will put up to get those points will be inefficient. Does not make him a valid 20 point scorer in any way


k, so if he averages 20 ppg next season while taking 14-15 shots, thats inefficient? your logic seems rather flawed. I'm stating that if he actually gets the opportunity to have an offense run some plays for him and not have to create for himself on essentially every basket, and he has a point guard looking to set him up for baskets rather than chuck up 3's, that he can be a legit 20 ppg man. Im actually not trying to state that I even want this trade to go down, I am simply arguing some of the statements that are being made about magloires worth. For someone to say that a trade like this would "be the worst ever" is pretty asinine if you ask me.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> That's as ridiculous as the current deal being discussed. Basically your deal is the other extreme.
> 
> #7 and #16 might not be enough to get #4.
> 
> ...



Right a skilled/durable/tough 27 year old Center on the rise alone would be more coveted than and unproven (albeit younger) Bogut.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

No can do.

Trade the picks for Magloire and we're stuck in the middle of the pack for a few seasons. We might make the playoffs every now and then, but we sure as hell won't be contending.

Keep the picks, draft some quality prospects and we're looking playoff bound for years to come, albeit in a few seasons. Hell, as many have mentioned, we might even have a shot at Magloire in '07.

Not damning Magloire at all (would love him here), but if we do this trade we're not going about it the right way to achieving the future goal of a championship; a goal all team's should be focused on.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Its a good sign that New Orleans wants to trade Magloire. It is quite obvious to fans and the media that #7 and #16 simply won't work. So it is quite obvious for Babcock that is too much of an asking price. 

I hope we do pull a #7+Mopete+Aaron Williams for Magloire+2nd rounder deal. New Orleans has been looking to get Mope for a while. Aaron Williams has a very useful expiring contract, and can provide the muscle they need. Also, Eric Williams can do his thing (given more time). 

Rafer Alston / #16
Jalen Rose / #41 / Alvin Williams
Eric Williams / Lamond Murray
Chris Bosh / Matt Bonner / Pape Sow
Jamaal Magloire / Rafael Araujo / Loren Woods


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I know Mo Pete couldn't be traded to New Orleans during the season because of the offer sheet he signed with them last summer. When can he be? Now? At the beginning of free agency in a few weeks?


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Jamal Magloire With The Raptors... I Bet U Anythin, He Wud Play His Best Basketball - But At The End Of The Day, We Need Young Gunz.. And As Most Of U Magloire Has A Lot Of Injury Problems, And We Know Enuff Bout Injuries.. Maybe We Can Get Hold Of Him When He's Free Agent! Dont U Guys Agree? :banana:


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Keep the picks, draft some quality prospects and we're looking playoff bound for years to come, albeit in a few seasons. Hell, as many have mentioned, we might even have a shot at Magloire in '07.



Not true at all - Remember Jonathan Bender @ #5 - Bust. Joe Smith @ #1 the list goes on and on - there is no sure thing even with 2 first picks.

Beside you wait to long to get bosh some players and then he is gone - but hey we'll have Granger and Jack.... right? then your team is mediocre... The raps need to stop the loosing mentality now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Mike1155 said:


> Definitely a tempting deal. The Raps get one of the things they need the most...a center that can play & help Bosh. No more mediocre bigs going off & having games of their freakin lives against us. I don't know if anyone we can get at 7 is going to help us as much as Magloire would.
> 
> *I think people are being way too pre-mature thinking Magloire is already a lock to be here when he is a free agent because it's not out of the question that he goes to a new team, does good & signs a contract there. *


So then we use the capspace on another player.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Bottom line is that right now, he is not part of the long-term solution. He is not necessary right now. He fits the puzzle when he is a FA if he becomes one.

If not, so be it. I'm not stuck on him.

These two, 7 and 16 are even more valuable now that the age restriction is in. There will be no HSers next year making the depth a lot thinner.

Keep that in mind. But the year after next will be stocked.

I would do Mo + AaW + Denver's pick.

That's it, take it or leave it.

Also, the guy who reported the talks originally (NO) said he does not think the deal will go down. (on the FAN)


----------



## derick76 (Jun 27, 2005)

Sorry guys I put this in another post so I'll keep it short, Mo Pete can not be traded to the Hornets until one-year after the Raptors matched the deal. 

Now on to J-Mag I'd love for New Orleans to get the 7th & 16th picks. He is a good center and he really wants to play for the Raptors we heard this over and over last year, if not for some kind of problem with his contract last year he would have been traded for Vince Carter, but it didn't happen. In the east he can be a very good center and would fit well with Bosh giving your team an instant boost, in a weak east maybe playoffs. The west is a different story the same team coming into the season that was 41-41 a year ago was destroyed in the Western conference and changes were made in the Hornets future outlook. I honestly think we'd get the better end on two picks but the trade would help both teams get better.


----------

